# Rice lake house boats



## bluegill21 (Mar 1, 2015)

Was wondering if anybody has any information on renting a house boat and fishing gills on rice lake? PMs welcome


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Last I heard the fishing on Rice has declined, been over fished. But that was a few years ago. I know they put limits on perch, don't know about gills.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

stickman1978 said:


> Last I heard the fishing on Rice has declined, been over fished. But that was a few years ago. I know they put limits on perch, don't know about gills.


Are you talking about Rice Lake in Ontario? I go for 2 weeks every year, the fishing is fantastic. We catch more gills than we know what to do with and the size has really improved last couple of years since they placed the limits on panfish. We mainly fish walleye and bass while we are there, walleye fishing is really good and bass fishing is excellent!


----------



## bluegill21 (Mar 1, 2015)

Matt V said:


> Are you talking about Rice Lake in Ontario? I go for 2 weeks every year, the fishing is fantastic. We catch more gills than we know what to do with and the size has really improved last couple of years since they placed the limits on panfish. We mainly fish walleye and bass while we are there, walleye fishing is really good and bass fishing is excellent!


I am talking about Rice Lake Ontario, do you have any info that you would like to share?


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

bluegill21 said:


> I am talking about Rice Lake Ontario, do you have any info that you would like to share?


Yeah, I am happy to help any way that I can. I have never seen house boats on the lake, but there are tons of cottages and resorts to stay at. We go the last week of June and first week of July every year for the opening week of bass fishing. This is past prime time for panfish, typically they are coming off of their beds by the time that we get there, so we fish them in 8 - 10' of water. You are allowed 300 per person, and have no problem catching that many. I fish a lot in MI and still drive 8 hours to fish Rice, the fishing is that good! Let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe the limits have helped.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never fished Rice Lake but have drove past it numerous times to fish lakes north of there. The bluegill fishing on those lakes was completely insane. The locals hardly even fished them and couldn't understand why we would drive all the way from Michigan to catch "sunnies"!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just got back from Florida and got shamed for wanting to catch slab crappie there. They are all big bass fanatics.


----------



## Murfee (Feb 24, 2011)

When I lived in Michigan, we rented houseboats from Egan Marine. They were very reasonable and dependable. I think we rented 6 years in a row and only had 1 issue ( battery, our fault ) and the owner drove over to our location to replace the unit.
Traveling the Trent Severn system was great fun. While waiting for the locks, we'd catch walleye and perch from the boat and then deep fry the chunks to munch on along with a cocktail.


----------



## marksman72 (Dec 20, 2003)

Matt, Where do you stay on Rice Lake? We went 7 years ago and stayed on the East Side, but want to get a little closer to the action near the center. I was looking online at different cottages that have boat rentals. When we went 7 years ago, we mainly concentrated on the 'gill's but want to go after Smallies and Walleyes also. Thanks for your time. Mark [email protected]


----------

